# F250 what motor should I go with



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

Im going to buy a F250 diesel only want to spend around 30k should I get a 6.0 with low miles and do the mods or should I go with a 6.4. This will be my first diesel and only pull my boat and travel trailer if I buy one.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

6.4, hands down, wouldnt even consider the 6.0 if I could get the 6.4. Try to find one that is deleted and tuned already


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

6.4


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

6.4 is a beast deleted and tuned. Pretty tough to stay off the go pedal.

6.0 can be bulletproofed and will get better fuel economy. 

If I only wanted to spend part of the 30k I'd get the 6.0.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

6.4


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

A 6.0 with a few mods (studs, EGR, etc) is a good motor. Automatic or standard transmission?


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

I'd go with a 6.4 if you can find one deleted gonna be tough to find the parts to do it yourself


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

I'd go with a 6.4 if you can find one deleted gonna be tough to find the parts to do it yourself


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

If you are buying it with cash, buy a 6.0 for 15-18k then spend 4-5k bullet proofing it. 
If you are having to pay a note on the truck, buy a 6.4 with any upgrades you can afford.


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

If I were to own either truck past the warrenty period I would go with the 6.0 psd hands down.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd actually find a low mile 7.3 if we were talking out of warranty.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

FWIW...You can buy a brand new F250 crew cab gasser for less than 30K.IMO...that's the way to go if ya don't pull all the time.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a 6.4 and Im thinking about going back to a 7.3. I should have never sold my 7.3...


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> I have a 6.4 and Im thinking about going back to a 7.3. I should have never sold my 7.3...


What's wrong with your 6.4?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> I have a 6.4 and Im thinking about going back to a 7.3. I should have never sold my 7.3...


How? The 6.4 blows the 7.3 outta the water with the right mods.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Millions of miles have been put on the trusty 7.3 and that's with no mods. It was and still is the best Diesel engine Ford put in their trucks. If I could pick 1 free truck and it was between a 7.3 and a 6.4 or 6.7 I'm taking the 7.3. I won't have to mod it. I won't be buying def fluid. I won't be taking it back to the dealer for bs emissions problems. I just like my stuff to run and if I'm forced to buy from a dealer I sure as heck want to make sure I won't be going back...ever. That was a reality with the 7.3. As far as people that drive the 6.4 and 6.7 go...they're more worried about warranty extensions and getting rid of the truck "at the right time".


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Its just a thought, I do like my truck. Just wondering about the longevity of it. I will probably keep it till I buy a new one.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm gonna jump in here and ask about a 97 psd. Any thoughts????


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*F250*

Thanks for all the suggestions. What mods do need to be done to the 6.4 and what diesel mechanic would you go with on the south side of Houston or Galveston County. How much would all the mods cost? Thanks


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

Dpf delete and programmer and egr delete a cold air intake is a great mod to add as well I had my work done in angleton but know of a shop in Rosenberg I'd also recommend and all together mods set me back about 1600 but I did a full 5in exhaust not just add a dpf delete pipe


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

txwader247 said:


> Dpf delete and programmer and egr delete a cold air intake is a great mod to add as well I had my work done in angleton but know of a shop in Rosenberg I'd also recommend and all together mods set me back about 1600 but I did a full 5in exhaust not just add a dpf delete pipe


Cept they banned these tuners so good luck finding it all for that price. Best bet is to find one already deleted.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

That's what I said in my earlier post


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

So I assume that deleted 6.4s are going up in price? I didnt know they banned tuners.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> So I assume that deleted 6.4s are going up in price? I didnt know they banned tuners.


Any tuner with a delete will be going up, if you can find em, chevy's, dodges, fords glad I got mine already, just hope I don't have trouble with inspection.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

did the tuner help on the 6.7?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Any tuner with a delete will be going up, if you can find em, chevy's, dodges, fords glad I got mine already, just hope I don't have trouble with inspection.


You won't have a problem with inspection in Texas. At least not yet.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Any tuner with a delete will be going up, if you can find em, chevy's, dodges, fords glad I got mine already, just hope I don't have trouble with inspection.


Bought a SCT programmer for my Ford 6.0 yesterday. No problem getting tuners for older diesels.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> did the tuner help on the 6.7?


Yes big time, its a totally different animal.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> I'd actually find a low mile 7.3 if we were talking out of warranty.


+1


----------



## Horns (Feb 22, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a shop in Houston that can do the Dpf delete, tuner, egr and intake that is reliable and does goo work. Would also like for them to do a pre purchase inspection before pulling the trigger (once I find the right 6.4). Whatever I buy will likely already be out of warranty


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Horns said:


> Can anyone recommend a shop in Houston that can do the Dpf delete, tuner, egr and intake that is reliable and does goo work. Would also like for them to do a pre purchase inspection before pulling the trigger (once I find the right 6.4). Whatever I buy will likely already be out of warranty


Power Stroke Majic, they are some of the best to work with and know what they are doing.


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

7.3 1st choice followed by the 6.4


----------

